# What do you think about Gator blades?



## Cheesehunter (Apr 27, 2017)

Long time reader, first time poster from the John Deere producing state of Wisconsin here. 
I bought a 2012 X300 with the 42" deck from a neighbor. It has the mulching kit installed, and he gave me the original blades that came with the mower also. 
We had some snow here today, so I won't be mowing for a few days. Instead, I will get a JD maintenance kit, and also clean the mower up. 
I've heard good things about Gator blades, and am thinking of alternating between them and the blades included with the mulching kit instead of the original mower blades. Let me know what your experience with them is.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Cheesehunter, welcome to the forum.

I installed a mulching kit on my John Deere 777 mower 5-6 years ago. I have been using gator blades with it ever since. I think they are the best for mulching. Try 'em out and see what you think.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I try mulching blades went back to regular blades,for my use the lawn needed to dry or I got lot of clumping, seems to me mulching blades work great if lawn cut often and not low.


----------



## Cheesehunter (Apr 27, 2017)

Ordered a set of G5 Gator Fusion Blades. They won't be here until after the first mow with the new mower which, if it stops raining here, will be on Wednesday.


----------



## Cheesehunter (Apr 27, 2017)

I took the JD mulching kit off, cleaned the deck, and bolted the Gator blades on. The clippings it produces are very small, and I'm going to run the mower as is for a while.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I just got a set of gator blades in the mail for my z445, gonna try em this weekend, what does the mulch kit consist of?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ben,

A mulch kit consists of baffles to enclose the underside of the deck around each blade. This allows the blades to re-cut cuttings till they are in fine pieces.


----------

